# Jotunbrud/Powerful Build



## Talonblaze (Aug 30, 2011)

I know Jotunbrud is from Races of Faerun, but how similar is it to powerful build? How is it different? The requirements are only for the human regions (essentially human since I saw no changes) and nothing else but I see people referencing other requirements for it as well.(Besides 1st level.)
Also, I've heard there is a way to get Powerful Build other than having to be a Goliath. Haven't found any instance of it being true, just people noting feat requirements.

So I'm a bit confused as to what to go for, people say Jotunbrud is a lesser Powerful Build (dunno how, sounds similar), but if I can obtain PB as a feat that would definitely solve such a problem. Anyone know where I could find it besides having to take Goliath?

But here are my additional questions referring to Jotunbrud:
*-*Does the it count you as one size category larger for using monster abilities like constrict or only to defend against them?-If you go bigger than medium, do you lose the benefits? (Since being medium isn't exactly a requirement.)-Was there any Errata's to this book for such abilities or revised material?


----------



## HoboGod (Aug 30, 2011)

I know of no such way to obtain Powerful Build other than having it as a racial trait.

Powerful Build is seen as more powerful because you can equip larger sized weapons without penalty and are considered larger during opposed checks whereas Jotunbrud only does the latter.

If you're using a monster ability that requires an opposed check, then yes, it can apply offensively.

If you go by RAW interpretation, then no, you don't get any benefits for already being size large (such as through Enlarge Person spell). Also note that Enlarge *Person* does not work on the Giant-type creatures that would get Powerful Build, so Jotunbrud types shouldn't feel too jealous of Powerful Build types.

WotC lists no errata for Races of Faerun on their website.

I hope that answers all your questions.


----------



## xigbar (Aug 30, 2011)

Powerful Build, on something buffed to a larger size, simply counts them as one size larger, I think.


----------



## Talonblaze (Aug 30, 2011)

It answers most of it thanks. Larger sized weapons aren't really a big issue Monkey Grip is usually an easy fix if it becomes a need.

At least the monster's ability thing helps since they were looking to use it in both instances. But we both know it doesn't allow one to meet prereqs for large creatures since Jotundrud doesn't actually make them large.


----------



## emoplato (Aug 31, 2011)

Jotunbrud allows you to treat yourself one size larger dealing with CMB, and abilities certain monsters may use against you. Powerful Build is that plus boosted weapon size, feats, and carrying capacity. Well, there is actually a feat of Powerful Build but it really doesn't exist in a book that I know of. It just has been passed around on the internet so far as I know. The prerequisites are that you must have a strength 18, BAB 1, and first level only. It also doesn't stack with the Goliath or Half-Giant trait but Jotunbrud would if the DM would allow it. Technically, you could say your are a Half-Giant that is half Damaran or Illuskan human and claim it. It would be fun to consider yourself huge if it is beneficial for you in the CMB category.


----------



## Talonblaze (Aug 31, 2011)

@emoplato
CMB?
And I was hoping there was a book for the Powerful Build as a feat since our DM's as a rule never accept anything that is homebrew from the net usually. But the Jontunbrud use was mainly for grapple, bull rush and abilities affected by size. So the lack of higher strength, weapon size and such although a nice boost are not too much of a loss.


----------



## emoplato (Aug 31, 2011)

Talonblaze said:


> @emoplato
> CMB?
> And I was hoping there was a book for the Powerful Build as a feat since our DM's as a rule never accept anything that is homebrew from the net usually. But the Jontunbrud use was mainly for grapple, bull rush and abilities affected by size. So the lack of higher strength, weapon size and such although a nice boost are not too much of a loss.



Combat Maneuver Bonus, which you have a couple of examples listed. As I said if a LA+1 isn't an issue take a Half-Giant and say the other half is the required human with a background in that area. That is an immediate +8 bonus take levels of a psionic fighting class and kalashatar monkn feat having a couple of very good powers for CMB related allowing for direct power point usage to fuel CMB rolls you could become a control monster easily.


----------

